# Lancastrian Sports



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

An odd one..............
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-62724535

Still, it can't be worse than (the ancient martial-art of) _'Ecky-Thump_'?


----------



## AndyRM (30 Aug 2022)

Amazing. It's like that thing where folks run down a hill chasing a wheel of cheese territory.


----------



## Petrichorwheels (30 Aug 2022)

I suspect that this might be a rather recent invention.

Still, whatever turns people/kinksters on.

I believe that most english of directors Ken Russel once adorned had Ann Margret wrestle baked beans.

(no idea of the brand - personally I favour Lidl economy ones for taste and texture)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rA6ToyLNfnQ


----------



## Beebo (31 Aug 2022)

Like a scene from our local Toby Carverey most Sundays.


----------



## MichaelW2 (31 Aug 2022)

Lancashire: it's all gravy. But what do they do with the brown gold after competion ends?


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *An odd one..............*
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-62724535
> 
> Still, it can't be worse than (the ancient martial-art of) _'Ecky-Thump_'?


It's Lancashire, they do odd things over there.


----------



## byegad (31 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's Lancashire, they do odd things over there.



Comes from being born on the wrong side of the Pennines.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Aug 2022)

Having witnessed the Crawshawbooth Welly Throwing and Ramsbottom Black Pudding Throwing contests, this doesn't surprise me. 

And @classic33 ...it's east Lancashire, they do do odd things over there.


----------

